

Favorite Bryan Cantrill (CTO Joyent) Videos - ojilles
http://www.jilles.net/perma/2015/02/27/bryan-cantrill-joyent-smartos/

======
dalke
I've been enjoying them. Thanks!

~~~
ojilles
You're welcome. It's better entertainment for me than some of the stuff out of
Hollywood.

